# P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?



## Shit Happens (18 Januar 2011)

Habe Anfang letzten Jahres eine Abmahnung erhalten bzgl. Down-/Upload eines Musikstücks in einer Internettauschbörse. Das Musikstück befand sich in einem sogenannten Chart-Container. 
Mein RA hat eine mod. UE vorgefertigt und habe brav Geld an Nümann & Lang überwiesen und auch an meinen RA.
(Ich weiss ich habe ein Musikstück geladen, aber nicht das was abgemahnt wurde)

Soweit sogut,
hatte Mitte letzten Jahres wieder eine Abmahnung von N+L erhalten für ein anderes Musikstück aus demselben Chart-Container, jedoch mit demselben HASH-Wert wofür ich bereits abgemahnt wurde.
Daraufhin hat mein RA um Klärung gebeten, ob wie es sich mit dem HASH-Wert verhält, da ich bereits gezahlt habe und eine neue mod. UE dann auf den HASH-Wert beziehen würde bzw. den gesamten Chart-Container und nicht für 1 Musikstück, sodass ich keine Folgeabmahnungen befürchten muss.

RA N+L hatten informiert, dass im Dez 2010 ein Urteil bzgl. worauf sich der HASH-Wert bezieht erwartet wird und ich bis dahin einen Zahlungsaufschub erhalte.

So warte ich nun seit ca. 4-5 Monaten auf eine Reaktion von N+L bzgl. diese Urteils.

Kann jemand von den Forenteilnehmern Licht ins Dunkel bringen ?
Bezieht sich der HASH-Wert auf einen gesamten Chart-Container ?
Oder haben wirklich verschiede Musikstück (in einem Chart-Container) denselben HASH-Wert und es darf wie wild abgemahnt werden. ?

Danke für Hilfe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich will mich nicht herausreden, dass ich etwas heruntergeladen habe. 
Jedoch verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr, dass ich für Lieder zahlen soll die ich gar nicht geladen habe bzw. kenne, sondern sich diese Lieder u.a. im Chart-Container befanden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

Ich verstehe nicht, was es mit Chartcontainer auf sich hat.
Meinen die damit ein komplettes Album?
Für einzelne Musikstücke dürfte es eigentlich nicht möglich sein, überhaupt einen Beschluss zu erwirken, der den Provider zur Herausgabe der Daten des Anschlussinhabers zwingt, der die IP-Adresse zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt zugeordnet war.
Insofern hört sich das etwas seltsam an.


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*



> Ich verstehe nicht, was es mit Chartcontainer auf sich hat


Ein Chartcontainer ist zb die deutsche Top 100 in Win Rar gepackt. Sind 100 Lieder in einer Rar Datei


> und habe brav Geld an Nümann & Lang überwiesen


Hätte ich nicht gemacht. Auch hier sind Klagen relativ selten. Bei Google findet man so gut wie nichts darüber


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

Ein Wunder, ein Wunder!

Die Abmahnanwälte bestreiten normalerweise, daß es zwei Dateien mit dem gleichen Hashwert geben kann. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß zwei Dateien den gleichen Hashwert haben ist sehr klein, daher dürfte wie öfter zu beobachten die Schlamperei der Abmahnanwälte die Ursache sein. 

Die Geschäfte scheinen nicht mehr gut zu laufen, nachdem man die Filesharer vergrault und zu 1-Click-Hostern gejagt hat.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*



> Habe Anfang letzten Jahres eine Abmahnung erhalten bzgl. Down-/Upload eines Musikstücks in einer Internettauschbörse. Das Musikstück befand sich in einem sogenannten Chart-Container.


 Kann es sein, dass Du den kompletten Container runtergeladen hast?
Ich kenne es nur so, dass es eine Datei (mit 100 Liedern Inhalt gibt) die dann natürlich auch nur einen Hashwert hat. Der Inhalt der Containerdatei ist dann ja bekannt, so dass die Datei Beleg für Down/Upload aller 100 Lieder sein soll.

Google mal z.B.den Hash :
5772c2a14b6c5ab99184fcea33e1a8892c3b2611

Da sind dann die vollständigen German Top 100 vom 11.01.11 drin. 
Zunächst wird dann von Abmahnern Platz x Lied bla abgemahnt. Da die jeweiligen Sangeskadetten bei Erfolg meist auch noch mit 2-3 andern dürren Gewimmern in den Charts vertreten sind, werden dann auch die Plätze yy und zz abgemahnt. Salamitechnik halt. Die haben natürlich den gleichen Hash. Von daher kann es sinnvoll sein die Unterlassungserklärung auf mehrere Werke eines Künstlers/Verlegers zu erstrecken. 
Ausserdem kommen bei Containerabmahnungen meist noch Abmahnungen anderer Anwälte für weitere Interpreten.


Sprich mal mit Deinem Anwalt darüber was man jetzt machen kann. Bring ihm eine Liste der Titel und Interpreten mit die in dem Container enthalten waren.


----------



## Shit Happens (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

@Teleton
Ich habe mit 100% Sicherheit 1 Lied heruntergeladen aus der Containerdatei, erhalte aber 2 Abmahnungen im Auftrag von irgendwelchen No-Name-Künstlern, dessen Lieder sich zufällig im Container befunden haben und die ich niemals heruntergeladen hätte.

Naja, so kommen diese armen Künstler auch zu etwas Geld


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert, dass das nicht im Vorfeld abgeklärt wurde. Du hast ja über bestimmte Filesharingnetzwerke die Möglichkeit, in den Container reinzuschauen und einzelne Dateien auszuwählen, die Du dann herunterladen kannst.

Wenn jetzt von außen nur sichtbar ist, dass Du den Container runterlädst aber nicht, welche Datei im Container, lässt sich kein Nachweis über eine Rechteverletzung über die Hash-ID führen.

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass die ID den kompletten Container betrifft und dann haben Du und Dein Anwalt wohl den falschen Ansatz gewählt.


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert, dass das nicht im Vorfeld abgeklärt wurde. Du hast ja über bestimmte Filesharingnetzwerke die Möglichkeit, in den Container reinzuschauen und einzelne Dateien auszuwählen, die Du dann herunterladen kannst.



Ist das technisch tatsächlich so? Wird da nur ein Bruchteil des Containers runtergeladen? Oder landet erstmal alles auf dem Rechner und nur der gewünschte Titel wird entpackt?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

Bei Torrents funktioniert das zumindest so. Die füge ich dann meiner Downloadliste hinzu und kann vorher hineinschauen, welche Dateien ich erhalten möchte und welche nicht. Und nur die stelle ich dann ja auch umgekehrt im Netz zur Verfügung.

Dann müsste man die Frage klären, ob sich die Hash-ID auf einen kompletten Torrent bezieht oder auf eine einzelne Datei. Wenn ersteres der Fall ist und und sich in dem Torrent viele Werker verschiedener Rechteinhaber befinden, dann lässt sich weder der Nachweis einer Rechteverletzung über den die ID führen, noch könnte festgestellt werden, welchen Teil des Torrents der mutmaßliche Verletzer heruntergeladen und zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## bernhard (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64743-neues-aus-dem-briefkasten.html


----------

